# My First Blue Marlin Experience



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

I had the pleasure of fishing with a buddy on Saturday, June 21. Left Friday night to get where the blue water was. Lines in at 5:30 am. Within 10 minutes reel goes screaming, grab it and a nice dolphin jumps 5 ft. in the air, comes off. Good start. 20 minutes later, another reel goes off. We grab it calmly put it in the chair. It's peeling some line but nothing to crazy and no jumping. We start reeling it in, not knowing what it is. Thinking its a tuna cause he's not jumping or running anymore and its just like dead weight with a little head shake. I grab the gaff, he gets close to the boat and then takes off. 10 seconds later, we see him jumping about 400 yards behind us - a blue marlin! About 30 minutes later, we get him to the side of the boat and have a healthy release. We managed to bring home one nice dolphin and 2 chicken dolphin or like my son called them, chicken lemon fish (because of the color!). Great memorable day for sure.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome!

The little boys face in the photo made me laugh!!


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome trip! Lemon fish made me laugh. What a great day making memories


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome post! nice work. Like the other post says- the smiles tell it all. CONGRATS!

David


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on your first Blue! 

I think I'll start calling Dolphin "chicken lemon fish" from now on


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice job guys


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Super Catch!!!!!!!


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Is that a second hook with a piece of yellowed leader hanging in the corner of his mouth?


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Well done, congrats!


----------



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes - he was hooked and released before us.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job Dad, you now have some lifetime fishing buddies.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I got stoked reading your report! Awesome post and pics! Once again you have given proof of why the Ilander Cruiser Flasher is one of the most popular lures in the world. I hope you post up again soon, just like this one. Did you pin rig the Ballyhoo or rigging wire?


----------



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

rigging wire. The Islanders are the only thing we got strikes on.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Now you have gone and done it. 

Not only was that Blue well hooked, twice,......but now you are hooked as well. And those kids will never forget this trip as long as they live.


----------

